# 99 Cherokee



## trilantz (Apr 17, 2012)

Hello all, I have a 90 k1500 with a meyers e47 plow setup. Im thinking about putting the plow on my 99 cherokee. Is this possible? Where can I find a mount for the Jeep?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

e 47 is the pump modle what size plow is it?


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

Mine has a 7 1/2 foot plow on it. Better would be a lighter plow, but it handles this one fine with air shocks on the front. Before I got it, it didn't have the air shocks and both springs were busted. I put on heavy duty front springs, the air shocks and now I'm going to need to replace the front wheel bearings. But the plow has been on it for many years too. It plows snow great. As for the mount, you could make one, or have one made for you. Not to difficult to do.


----------



## trilantz (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes mine is a 7 1/2 foot blade. I was wondeing about the weight?


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

I guess the best thing would be to post a picture of your plow (the back side) so we can see what year/version it is. Some are heavier than others. 

The situation is, either way, if your plow mount is up to it, it'll work, and the lighter plows will be better on it than a heavy plow. A heavy 7 1/2 fotter is going to really stress your vehicle, particularly the springs, wheel bearings and steering components, but it won't be immediately if the components are in good order presently. The lighter version of the plow won't be as bad obviously. The unitbody frame can handle it. I wouldn't do it w/o air shocks or bags because you'll be looking for new springs in short order. 

Also, a lot depends on how you use it and if you use it smartly. What I mean by that is, if you plan to drive all over town with it doing driveways, that's obviously going to induce quite a bit more wear than if you are doing your driveway and a couple neighbors'. What I mean by smartly, is taking care not to turn the front wheels sharp on dry (or even semi-dry) surfaces with the plow up, which believe it or not I see a lot of guys do, going fast over bumps where it might bottom out your springs a lot and bounce the plow all over the place. You wouldn't believe some of the operators I see around here. If you use it gingerly then it'll just prevent your unit from wear.


----------



## trilantz (Apr 17, 2012)

*trilantz*

Thank you MLG.. I only use it to do my drive, and my mobile home park. And yes sir, I am careful


----------



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

where is campell?


----------



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

i mean campbell


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2011)

I have a 6'-6" on my 99 XJ. If you need to see how it's mounted let me know. I bought my whole setup for $300. Thumbs Up


----------



## trilantz (Apr 17, 2012)

Campbell is in Ohio, by youngstown. And Pics would be great of your setup


----------



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

I would like to see it as well [email protected] Thinking about putting a 6.5 on my 01.


----------

